# Missing MFC42U.DLL



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

I am mysteriously missing the file mfcu42u.dll that is needed in Windows 98 when you open System Information (msfino32). I searched through my 98 CD but couldn't find it. I also copied the one from my bro's Win98 SE comp but I got some error messages when trying to use it. Is there anyway to reinstall it? If not, can you send me the file (Windows 98, not SE)?

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Instead of searching the CD try Start, Run, SFC and put that in there as the file to restore and point at the WIN98 folder of your CD as the place to get it from.

Or is that what you already tried?


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

I just ran SFC and it couldn't find the file on the Win98 CD.

After scanning my hard drive I have found many files similar to this, just for a different language:

mfc42deu.dll
mfc42enu.dll
mfc42esp.dll...etc

I also found mfc42.dll in two folders of different programs I have, but no mfc42u.dll.

Go figure...

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## notaclu (Feb 24, 2000)

Check your email, i sent you a present


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Hmm I havent received your present yet. Might be my email going slow or something.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

OK I tried the file that was sent to me, but I get the same error message that I got when I tried to use the file from my bro's comp.

*This application or DLL cannot be loaded on Win 95 or on Win 3.1. It takes advantage of unicode features only availale on Win NT.*

Hmmm, first off I am using Windows 98...It might have something to do with me having a dual boot of Windows 2000/98 on this comp as well, but I am not sure.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!

[This message has been edited by NormanSmiley (edited 03-22-2000).]


----------



## AmericanKiwi (Mar 5, 2002)

Norman,
I have the same difficulites with this file and I had a double boot with 98 and 2k, also. Have you resolved this issue?

Dawn


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you sure its mfcu42u.dll, and not mfc42u.dll

eddie


----------



## bloodspoint (Apr 12, 2002)

Hi,

Did this ever get resolved? I get the same message when trying to run msinfo, about mfc42u.dll being missing. 
I searched and found a couple versions of the file on internet sites, but they both give the error mentioned earlier about being meant for NT.
I do have a dual install of Me and Win2K on this machine, as does the original poster. Is it possible that this is a bug having to do with the dual install? If so, is there a way around it? Renaming another file or something?

Thanks, 

Sean


----------



## IOIO (Apr 12, 2002)

hello
I have same error, opening sysinfo in w98. mfc42u.dll
multi boot of win98, winME, winXP pro, Win 2k pro.
using system commander 2k boot mgr.

thanks for the forum


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Have you gone to Find Files and folders, and done a search for it? I have 2, one in my old Win98 directory, and one in my Win2000 directory.

If you find it, rightclick and choose Properties. Whats is the version number?

Here's mine:

File version 6.0.8665.0
Product version 6.0.400

eddie


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Did you try......
Start/run.Type in regsvr32 mfc42u.dll

Debe


----------



## IOIO (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for the reponce.
In w98 I have no MFC42U.DLL.
When I used System Comander 2000, to install
all of the OS's on the HDD, w98 was installed first
then winME, Winxp, and last win2k.
W98 & win2k are on same partition.
I can open system info in win2k, not in win98.
When I reinstall, I will make sure win2k has its 
own Partition. 
If I can.
Thanks again.


----------



## Negativum (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi,

after hearing what caused the problem (win98+2k on one partition) I solved the problem.
Win2k overwrites the msinfo32.exe - so all you need to do is start "sfc" (start, run, "sfc").

And extract "msinfo32.exe" - done!

Of course your Win2k version won't work anymore, but as you heard: don't put them on one partition.

Thank me for registering so you can have an answer 

Bye,
Negativum


----------



## Guderian (Apr 26, 2002)

I have the same prob, as in the original post. Have dual-boot (win98 in C drive) & (win2k in D drive) & tried all of the answers above, but found no solution 2 the missing mfc42u.dll file. Any other poss solution? TIA.


----------



## Negativum (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi,

MFC42U.DLL is no file of Win98! So any program that needs that file isn't supposed to run under Win98 AFAIK.

So try to reinstall Win98- or try to replace the program using sfc. (=system file checking).

Well, that's all I know to solve the problem. Maybe Win2k put it's Shared File in the same directory Win98 did (C:\programs\shared files\)

Bye,
Negativum


----------

